

IOS 4.3 battery life - alexknight
http://alexknight.net/blog/2011/3/20/ios-43-battery-life.html

======
cemetric
It's been going around Twitter you need to turn of the 'Ping' service in
settings which prolongs battery life, don't ask me details, I don't have an
iPhone, I'm just repeating what I read.

